# changer carte airport de G en B comment faire



## beau_gosse (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour des raisons de compatibilité avec mon modem wifi adsl, je souhaite changer dans ma carte aiport intégré dans mon ibook la foncer en 802.1 B car d'origine elle est en G comment faire, merci de me guider


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2005)

Je pense qu'il n'y a rien de spécial à faire. L'intérêt du 802.11g c'est justement qu'il est retrocompatible avec le 802.11b. En clair, une carte G se connectera sans problème sur une borne en B et adaptera le débit à 11 MBps au lieu de 54...


----------



## demougin (27 Avril 2005)

oui, mais une carte b et une carte g ne sont pas interchangeables dans les ibook.
il y a un sujet dans "portables" qui en a parlé
un peu de "recherche" b....


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une carte b et une carte g ne sont pas interchangeables dans les ibook.
> il y a un sujet dans "portables" qui en a parlé
> un peu de "recherche" b....


 
je ne pense pas qu'il veuille changer sa carte 802.11g pour mettre à la place une 802.11b (du moins ce n'est aps ce que j'ai compris), mais configurer sa carte AIrport Extrême pour forcer l'utilisation du protocole 802.11b


----------



## beau_gosse (28 Avril 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'il veuille changer sa carte 802.11g pour mettre à la place une 802.11b (du moins ce n'est aps ce que j'ai compris), mais configurer sa carte AIrport Extrême pour forcer l'utilisation du protocole 802.11b



Bonjour,

justement ou se trouve le menu pour configurer sa carte airport pour la passer en norme B pour essayer car apparament s'est la façon de faire.
Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2005)

Mais relis mon premier message! il n'y a rien à faire! C'est l'une des fonctionnalités de la norme 802.11g: l'autoadaptation en cas d'utilisation sur un réseau à la norme 802.11b


----------



## palaflo (1 Mai 2005)

dans ce cas si la compatibilité n'est pas possible il faut changer la carte avec une classique ,
proposez un échange qui peut se faire je pense. voire ausssi si ça va avec ton portable.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2005)

palaflo a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas si la compatibilité n'est pas possible il faut changer la carte avec une classique ,
> proposez un échange qui peut se faire je pense. voire ausssi si ça va avec ton portable.


C'est pénible ces gens qui répondent sans lire les réponses précédentes.... pffff.... :rateau: 




			
				demougin a dit:
			
		

> une carte b et une carte g *ne sont pas interchangeables*


----------

